# New Arrival



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This arrived this week a Junghans Sigma, I wanted a watch that I could use to set mechanical watches and be totally accurate. I must admit the more I wear it the more I like it.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice, lovely classic lines


----------

